# pigeon for adoption, pensacola fl



## J Phil (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi Everybody... I have a beautiful and healthy spotted/ almond color pigeon I'd like to give to a good home. He walked into my shop at work a while back, and I tried and tried to locate his owner, to no avail. I've been caring for him, but feel he'd be happier living with his own kind. I'm in pensacola, fl.. would be willing to deliver between mobile, al to fort walton bch, fl. I'd have to come see where he'll be living, to know he's going to a good home. If you're near me and have a loft, please contact me... I can send pics if you like.


----------



## J Phil (Jul 13, 2014)

man,I cant believe 70 people have viewed this, and no one has responded to me, or even tried to point me in the right direction. I just want what's best for the animal, hate to keep him in a cage for the rest of his life. don't think just turning him loose is a great idea either. if anyone knows anyone in my area, a heads up would be appreciated...


----------



## PidgePodge (Feb 2, 2014)

Could I see a photo of him? I'm always looking to adopt but I live too far away, you'd have to ship. 

If you don't find someone to take him, contact a local wildlife rehabilitator or animal shelter that doesn't take just dogs or cats.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Fl pigeon clubs*

Perhaps,this google page will have someone who would like your pigeon.
http://www.google.com/#q=pensacola+fl+pigeon+clubs

You could also post on craigslist for a pigeon loft owner who may like your pigeon. Then you can see where its going.


----------



## J Phil (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I tried to post a pic but can't seem to figure out how to attach a file to this post... every time I try to attach a pic, it tells me the file's not valid, even though it's a jpg and less than 100k. I'm going to check out that url now...


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

try this..download the pic to your PC then upload it to something like Photobucket, that's the easiest way I have found to get pics from your phone to your blogs. Maybe not the only way but this does work.


----------

